# USB very sensitive to movement



## Dante Tier (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I know there's a "usb will not work" thread right before mine, but my problem isn't reallt the same.

so, last night, I plug in my webcam and I get the BSoD. when I come back, my mouse (wireless, using my front-panel USB hub) doesn't work. neither does my webcam (also using the frontpanel usb hub). My other USB ports are working fine.

Occasionally, I can wiggle the transmitter for my mouse just so and it will register and work, but if you so much as breathe on it, it will stop.

I would just replace it, but I'm wondering since the problem started with the BSoD, maybe there's some software issue that's causing it, rather then just loose hardware or something. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What does the BSOD message say? Does it mention a stop code or driver?

Check the connectors/wires between the front-panel USB and motherboard. If it works when you wiggle it, and stops working due to any kind of movement, it's probably a loose connection.


----------

